# Can't boot from ZFS on 8.2-STABLE with ashift=12



## mainland (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm trying to get a system up and running with a couple new WD EARS drives on 8.2-STABLE (built July 20, so it has ZFS v28 support). I'd like to be able to boot from ZFS using the gnop trick to make my partitions are 4k-aligned. Booting from ZFS without doing the 4k alignment works beautifully, but when I use the gnop trick, ZFS booting doesn't work at all. I have a script to build my pool with and without the gnop trick. Without the trick, I create the pool like this:


```
zpool create $TANK gpt/$DISK0 gpt/$DISK1
```

With the gnop trick, the pool is created like this:


```
gnop create -S 4096 gpt/${DISK0}
gnop create -S 4096 gpt/${DISK1}
zpool create $TANK gpt/${DISK0}.nop gpt/${DISK1}.nop

zpool export $TANK

gnop destroy gpt/${DISK0}.nop
gnop destroy gpt/${DISK1}.nop

zpool import $TANK
```

Other than this, the pools are set up identically by the script.

Without the gnop trick I'm golden. With the gnop trick, on boot I get the spinner and then the computer reboots (it looks like boot0 fails).

Any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## bendany (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know if the 8.2-stable has been updated the pmbr zfsloader and gptzfsboot files or not.

anyway, you can fetch these files from here.
and update you file. 

It works great on my system.


----------

